# Little Chance is Sick. :(



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My poor baby boy.  The stress from the house renovations has his tummy all upset. He has such a sensitive tummy to begin with, and the guys in and out working on the house, and everything everywhere is just making him very stressed. Monday evening he got diarrhea. I immediately started him on his meds, Tuesday he started throwing up, so I added a med in for that. This morning he wasn't getting any better, so I took him to see the vet. He wouldn't eat his dinner yesterday, so he is dehydrated. They gave him sub-q fluids at the vet’s office. If he doesn't start showing marked improvement and eating by tomorrow he'll have to stay in the hospital until they can get him back on track.  He just sleeps all day. It makes me so sad to see him like this. It scares me because he has had HGE, and stress is one of the things that they suspect can cause it. The renovations won't be done for about 2 weeks. Right before Thanksgiving. I may have to start taking the pups over to a friends during the day until they get this stuff done. I worry the girls will also get this mess. :/

My sick little Angel after his vet visit today.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww. Poor Chance. I hope he feels better. We are just rearranging the house right now and the dogs are all weirded out, I can imagine your house with strange people and noises.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor sweetheart. Tummy troubles are scary and with what you have been through already with them I know you must be extra edgy. Sure will be praying that the little guy bounces back soon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry your baby is sick. I'll keep him in my thoughts, hope he feels better soon!
HUGS


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies! I'm worried about him.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that T. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awe poor chance  Hope he feels top notch soon


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor little Chance. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Poor wittle chancey.  I sure hope he is feeling better soon. I can certainly understand how he feels with a bunch of strangers in the house. My crew would be barking non stop! ugh.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all. I gave him his evening meds, and he threw them up. :/


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Bless his little angel heart! Mine stress out when I rearrange the furniture, so I cannot imagine what they would do if something major were going on. 

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Prayers for the little guy! I'm sure your vet asked you this, but is there any chance he got into something? (What kind of remodeling is being done), tape and texture materials or paint, or eating a bit of baseboard, licking a bit of undried dap? If he keeps vomiting he'll probably need more sub-q fluids in the morning. I always keep a jar of human chicken baby food in the house for my dogs. If he doesn't vomit in several hours you could try just a teensy little bit of this off your finger. It's extremely bland, but it'll give him a few calories.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies. 

They can't get into anything. All trash is kept put up, doors to all rooms and bathrooms kept closed, etc. The remodeling is quite extensive, but the pups are gated off daily from any and all work being done. I go in behind the guys after they leave and clean everything thoroughly before taking the gate down. Call me neurotic, but I even sweep my floors all throughout the day to avoid them getting crumbs from the kitchen floor, and eating areas. They are never fed any food other than their own. Chance and Jade will eat any crumb they can find, but I have never seen any of them attempt to eat odd things, unless you count Jade eating bugs. Lol The vet and I both agree that its stress related. They aren't used to this much activity, strangers in and out, banging, things being moved back and forth, etc. I can only imagine the stress they are under; it's quite stressful even on my family. :/ I just pray that the girls don't come down with it too.

If he keeps vomiting and not eating, they are going to admit him to stay overnight or so.  I have tried baby food (Beechnut Chicken). He won't even touch it.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww poor little guy. It is so hard when they can't tell you what's wrong. I hope tomorrow is a better day! Hugs from us...


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am sorry to hear your little guy isn't feeling so well. 
Perhaps it is better to bring everyone to a friends house until the renovation is done. I know renovations are not only stressful for humans but animals as well. 
And perhaps a little doggy vacation is what the dr prescribes (after he is back on track). 

He is in our prayers tonight. 
:hugs:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that, hun. Sending get well soon wishes for Chance. I hope he feels better soon. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all. I'm so worried about him. 

I think we all need a vacation. I'm wondering if this house renovation stuff is worth the stress. :/


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm worried about the little fella.  Please keep us posted on how he does. Take care.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor Chance!

It's crazy how sensitive these little guys are to change/stress.
I hope those reno's get done soon! I know how frustrating they are first hand.
Kisses and hugs and healing wishes to Chance.

Poor muffin


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So sorry to hear this, bless his little heart! Sending prayers!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh poor little Chance...It is so scary when are babies are sick. I will be praying for him and keeping good thoughts for both of you. I hope he doesn't have to stay over night at the doctors but if it has to be I hope he will be feeling a whole lot better quickly.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Headed to ER. He now has 104 temp. Scared to death.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, no. I'm sending all my prayers and best wishes that he gets well fast. Poor little guy.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

How nerve racking! I wish your sensitive soul Chance a speedy recovery. By the way, how arre you feeling after your surgury recovery ? Hugs to you and your little man T!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh - I am so sorry to hear the gorgeous little Chance is so sick.

T - I am not a terribly religious person, but even I will be offering up a prayer for your little man tonight. 

Please keep us updated when & if you can (((HUGS)))


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinking of you, so sorry Chance is so sick. Get better soon.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG.... sending good vibes your way....... please keep us informed!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Just seeing this. Praying for sweet Chance! And for you. Feel better sweet baby!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Get well soon little Chance, hugs xxx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor little chance! I hope he gets better quick! We always feel so helpless when they get sick!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your well wishes and kindness. We truly appreciate it. Chance is going back in for more testing this morning. His diagnosis right now is pancreatitis and IBD. He's a very sick lil fella.  Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, please.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw, poor little chance!! I know he'll get the treatment he needs 'cause he's got an attentive mommy. Hope he gets to feelin' better soon. If he gets to come home, I would take him to a friend or family members house where it's quite so he can get the stress-free rest he needs. Let us know how he's doing. I'll be thinking about him.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you all so much for your well wishes and kindness. We truly appreciate it. Chance is going back in for more testing this morning. His diagnosis right now is pancreatitis and IBD. He's a very sick lil fella.  Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, please.


Goodness!! Are these new illness for him or has he suffered with these for a while? Poor little guy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> Goodness!! Are these new illness for him or has he suffered with these for a while? Poor little guy.


I was told he had IBS a long time ago. His lil tummy has always been so sensitive. He had pancreatitis when all 4 had HGE. They believe the pancreatitis is a secondary condition to the IBD. The dr on call last night said he doesn't think it's IBS, he thinks it's IBD. They are going to run extensive blood work this morning, then decide if they are going to take a biopsy. I'm so scared for them to put him under for the test because he didn't do well under anesthesia when he was neutered. I'll keep you all posted. I'm a wreck.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I feel your pain. If he has to go under, can you ask them to only give him 1/2 the dose? Make sure they're still aware of his complications of the anesthesia because sometimes they may forget. Try to keep positive; I know it's hard!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Poor little guy.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I was told he had IBS a long time ago. His lil tummy has always been so sensitive. He had pancreatitis when all 4 had HGE. They believe the pancreatitis is a secondary condition to the IBD. The dr on call last night said he doesn't think it's IBS, he thinks it's IBD. They are going to run extensive blood work this morning, then decide if they are going to take a biopsy. I'm so scared for them to put him under for the test because he didn't do well under anesthesia when he was neutered. I'll keep you all posted. I'm a wreck.


Poor Chance, please keep up posted!
and I am sure you will but remind them about his anesthesia reaction.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor Chance!  Keep us posted, T. Sending love and healing thoughts your way. xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

(((Hugs)))) I'm so sorry T. I know how much you love your babies and how scary it is when they have to get stuff done. I will be sending prayers your way for sure! Please keep us posted sweetie!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OH T I am so sorry to read this, poor little Chance Many prayers and (((HUGS))) being sent your way. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How sad poor little thing,our cat has IBD and is on steroids to keep it under control,i hope it's good news for him soon he looks so sad in the pic


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Continued prayers T! Can they do gas instead of the anesthesia?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, poor Chance, sending good whishes his way.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I hope he feels better now. Get well soon Chance!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm continuing my prayers for his speedy recovery. It must be so scary. I hope everything goes swimmingly today if the do do the biopsy. *hugs to you both*


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Aww poor baby 
Hope he feels better soon


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very much for your thoughts, prayers and well wishes. 

We are back home, and the diagnosis is indeed IBD and Panceratitis. They did just about every blood panel there is. One test is going to Texas A&M, results will be back in about a week. It tests for how well the GI tract stores nutrients, vitamin deficiencies and such. They opted against the biopsy right now. There are 5 vets in the clinic, and mine spoke with some of his colleagues and felt that such an invasive procedure, and being under anesthesia while Chance is so ill wouldn’t be a wise choice. They know his liver and kidneys are working fine, and ruled out some other things, so at this point they are going to treat him symptomatically. They gave him a shot of steroids because his GI tract is so inflamed, and he will be taking Metronidazole and steroids possibly for the rest of his life, along with a special diet. He has suffered for a long time with tummy issues. If this treatment gets rid of his problem, nothing will be done further. If not, then they will discuss further tests and options. He is still very lethargic, and eating almost nothing. They are hoping the steroid shot has him feeling much better within 24 hours. I’m sure hoping so. He barely even walks right now because he is so weak. He peed on himself wrapped in a blanket last night, which is by far his personality. The only time I’ve seen him this ill is after his neuter and when he had HGE. I’m very worried about my little Man, but feel a little more at ease after his appt. today. I just pray he starts eating well again. The only downside to his treatment is the steroids. If he has to continue on them for long, the vet said it will make him gain weight. I just got him back at his regular weight after him gaining quite a bit after his neuter. The vet and I both know that he doesn’t need to carry the extra weight on his little frame, so he said if all goes well, he’ll try to stop the steroids, or at least cut it down to a very low dosage. Thanks again to all for thinking of us. I’ve been a wreck since he became ill. I worry so much about these lil guys. They are such a big part of our family, and loved so very dearly. I know you all can relate.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I will be praying for little Chance, it sounds like he's in good hands. Stay strong T


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad you got a diagnosis, T. That's a start to getting him better.  Hopefully he'll start eating better soon. Keep us posted on how it all goes for him. Poor little guy. Sending love and hugs. xxx


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

We'll be keeping Chance in our thoughts! Poor baby boy. 
My Pittie has IBD, it is definitely hard to cope with. I hope he has a quick recovery and begins to heal as well as he can at this point!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry you and Chance are having to go through all this.  I hope he starts eating well and gaining his strength back very soon! Poor little guy... 

Lo has recently started taking a steroid (Prednisone) and we have had very good results. She has been on them for about a month and 2 weeks, and we have already dropped her dosage twice. I hope Chance does well with his steroid, too.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chance, I can relate... I have IBS(humans)... called IBD in dogs....... and it ain't no walk in da park.... I *really* have to watch what I eat... *sigh*...

Chico and me say "get well soon, my lil' friend...."


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am glad they know what it is and am hoping that the meds work for him.

What is his symptoms?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw bless his little heart! Hope he feels not so stressed very soon!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very, very much!!! : )



LovesMyPups said:


> I'm so sorry you and Chance are having to go through all this.  I hope he starts eating well and gaining his strength back very soon! Poor little guy...
> 
> Lo has recently started taking a steroid (Prednisone) and we have had very good results. She has been on them for about a month and 2 weeks, and we have already dropped her dosage twice. I hope Chance does well with his steroid, too.


Thank you Darcie! : ) He ate about half a teaspoon of the new food. I don't think he likes it, but will have to learn too. It's got a rubbery texture. Ick. 

That's what Chance is taking, Pred. Just since the shot earlier, he seems to feel a tad better. He barked at the working guys this evening. Lol Sounds silly to be happy about barking. But I haven't heard a peep out of the lil guy in a few days. :/

I'm hoping we are able to drop Chance's Pred dose. I told the vet it may help his IBD, but then he'll be prone to diabetes and other health conditions from being overweight. :/ 

Is Lo ill?



jan896 said:


> Chance, I can relate... I have IBS(humans)... called IBD in dogs....... and it ain't no walk in da park.... I *really* have to watch what I eat... *sigh*...
> 
> Chico and me say "get well soon, my lil' friend...."


So very sorry to hear about your IBS, Jan.  I hear it's certainly no walk in the park. (((Hugs)))

Kisses & Hugs to little Chico. : ) One of our faves here on the board!

IBS and IBD are a bit different in a dog. IBS is less severe, and not chronic. The vet explained it, but when one of my pups are sick I'm very preoccupied, and try to listen as well as I can. I'll have to research it a bit.

Thank you Jan! : )



Yoshismom said:


> I am glad they know what it is and am hoping that the meds work for him.
> 
> What is his symptoms?


Thank you Michelle! : )

Usually the first symptom will be he refuses his food, and I can hear gurgle rumbling sounds in his tummy. Some days it's accompanied with vomiting, some not. He will be in so much pain that he goes into the "praying position." Lays his head on the floor, and his whole back end in the air. The vet said that a dog has to be in pretty severe pain to do that. He will start with mucusy poop, turning from that to diarrhea. Normally the Metronidazole pulls him out of it, but his stress level is high right now due to the renovations. It got the best of him this time. His last poop before I took him in yesterday morning was combined with a lot of blood. The vet said that keeping him on the meds will keep his gut in a normal state, instead of the constant fluctuating. 

Adding: depending on how bad the flare up is, he becomes very lethargic.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I`m so sorry, poor baby! You are a wonderful, caring mom, you are doing all you can, Chance is in very good hands. I wish him well. I hope you & your family are doing ok! Hugs!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Chance, you need to start feeling better and stop worrying your mama. Puppy pats from Quigley. Y'all are all in our prayers. Feel better sweet baby!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you very much, LS & Trieste!! : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Nothing better than Granny's lap when you are sick. :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I took this pic a few months back. As you can see his Granny spoils him. Ignore that his outfit is Pink. :lol: He doesn't see colors. :lol: :wink: Seriously though, he doesn't wear Pink. I just had it on him checking for size, and it just happened to be Pink. It's such a cute pic of him sweepin' in Granny's lap. : )


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to hear the vet has figured out what is going on with your sweet baby boy. Hope the meds work and he feels better quick. Love to you both.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

As i said our cat has IBD and has been on steroids and metronizadole for 7 years now,and is doing fine on them ,i hope he does the same.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in to see how the patient is doing this morning. Hope you are feeling better little Chance!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Bless his little heart, give him a hug from me .... 

My little Kirby has EPI , he is also on a special food & lypex (a Pancreatic Enzyme Capsules) ... he has steriods when he is having a 'bad time'. He hasn't had a rough time in a few months, hope little Chance gets sorted/stable soon.
Kirby can't have ANY treats ever, even if he finds a tiny bit of anything he gets ill. I feed him in a different room to all my other dogs with the door shut to be sure he doesn't get any of their food.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

hes such a cutie-i hope he feels better.we're praying 4 u.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hoping this morning that Chance is feeling a bit better, you sure must have been happy to hear the little fella bark! He could not be in better care that's for sure. Love you T!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Glad to hear the vet has figured out what is going on with your sweet baby boy. Hope the meds work and he feels better quick. Love to you both.


Thank you Laura!  He's feeling better today. Still weak, and to thin, but appears to be on the road to recovery. Yay!! Sending our love to you guys too!



michele said:


> As i said our cat has IBD and has been on steroids and metronizadole for 7 years now,and is doing fine on them ,i hope he does the same.


Thank you Michele!  I'm sorry to hear about your kitty having this mess too  It def. makes them ill. We are hoping the new treatment keeps everything going smooth. 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Checking in to see how the patient is doing this morning. Hope you are feeling better little Chance!


I woke up to a wagging little tail. Yay!! Made my morning a great one! He seems to be feeling a lil better. Not eating like he should yet, but at least he's eating a little. Thank you Trieste!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cream Chi's said:


> Bless his little heart, give him a hug from me ....
> 
> My little Kirby has EPI , he is also on a special food & lypex (a Pancreatic Enzyme Capsules) ... he has steriods when he is having a 'bad time'. He hasn't had a rough time in a few months, hope little Chance gets sorted/stable soon.
> Kirby can't have ANY treats ever, even if he finds a tiny bit of anything he gets ill. I feed him in a different room to all my other dogs with the door shut to be sure he doesn't get any of their food.


Thank you!  I will. 

Poor little Kirby.  Its so hard to see them ill. Such sweet little angels. It breaks my heart. I'm hoping the steroids are eventually cut way back, or used just when he's in a flare up. They have so many potential side effects. None of mine can have treats either. :/ After they all had HGE their tummies just can't handle it. Especially Chance. 

Hugs for your little Kirby. 



wild.irish.rose said:


> hes such a cutie-i hope he feels better.we're praying 4 u.


Thank you! 



pam6400 said:


> Hoping this morning that Chance is feeling a bit better, you sure must have been happy to hear the little fella bark! He could not be in better care that's for sure. Love you T!


Thank you Pam!  You are so kind! Yes, the little bark was music to my ears. 

Love you too! <3


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh yeah! I am so glad he is feeling better. I was so worried. I remember when I first joined the forem all your babies were ill. It was so scary for you. You have really been through it with them. 

I lost my Little Lady to what they believe was Pancreatitis. (I miss her deeply every day). She was only 3.5LBS. So any time I hear of one on here with the same symptoms it just worries me to death. As well you know, they can go down hill so fast. Especially the tiny's. I am so glad he is better.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Oh yeah! I am so glad he is feeling better. I was so worried. I remember when I first joined the forem all your babies were ill. It was so scary for you. You have really been through it with them.
> 
> I lost my Little Lady to what they believe was Pancreatitis. (I miss her deeply every day). She was only 3.5LBS. So any time I hear of one on here with the same symptoms it just worries me to death. As well you know, they can go down hill so fast. Especially the tiny's. I am so glad he is better.


Thank you so very much, Trieste!! : ) I was really panicking by Tuesday morning when he wasn't any better. I knew even 8 hours without food was going to land him in the hospital. You just can't fast these little guys. They dehydrate so quickly. I stay on pins and needles worrying about them, cause I know when they get sick we are destined for a down hill slide, 99.9% of the time. Then getting them recovered takes so long. I had Chance down as far in weight as he needed to be. Now he has lost even more weight, and looks pretty bad.  Hopefully I can put those extra 5 ounces back on him quick. Even 5 ounces makes a big difference. He looks like a walking head with popsicle sticks for legs.  He doesn't like the new food either. I have a call in to the vet to see if we can switch to something else that he'll actually eat. This stuff has the consistency of rubber/glue. Even with small bites he ends up with what looks like he's got a wad of peanut butter in his mouth. He smacks and smacks trying to get it down. :/ Poor little dude. But the plus side is that he is feeling some better. 

I very much appreciate your concern and kind words. The support means the World to me. I'm not just saying that. I truly mean it. Thank you!!!

I'm so sorry about your Little Lady.  Poor baby girl. RIP Angel. Pancreatitis can be very serious, very quick. Even for a larger dog, but these tinies as you mentioned just go down hill so fast.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope he gets better soon! I worry about these little chis too for good reason. Pedro was somewhat like that too and died, although what he died from was actually from the operation the vet did.:foxes15: What was wrong with his health was liver problems and irritable bowel syndrome. Hope you're baby is getting better!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wonderful news! I'm so happy that Chance is feeling better! 
It is very scary when they get sick.

That food does not sound very yummy however.. lol


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing worse than our furbaby is so poorly and we feel so helpless. But I am glad Chance got the dx so fast and you are taking care of him. Your quick action makes all the difference. And glad to read he is a least somewhat slightly better!

I have rescued cats and dogs for years and I have a cat who have this condition for his whole life. It's very hard to deal with sometimes and it's so worrying. I hope the medication helps and you can also reduce the dosage later. 

Still sending positive vibes and keep us posted


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you so very much, Trieste!! : ) I was really panicking by Tuesday morning when he wasn't any better. I knew even 8 hours without food was going to land him in the hospital. You just can't fast these little guys. They dehydrate so quickly. I stay on pins and needles worrying about them, cause I know when they get sick we are destined for a down hill slide, 99.9% of the time. Then getting them recovered takes so long. I had Chance down as far in weight as he needed to be. Now he has lost even more weight, and looks pretty bad.  Hopefully I can put those extra 5 ounces back on him quick. Even 5 ounces makes a big difference. He looks like a walking head with popsicle sticks for legs.  He doesn't like the new food either. I have a call in to the vet to see if we can switch to something else that he'll actually eat. This stuff has the consistency of rubber/glue. Even with small bites he ends up with what looks like he's got a wad of peanut butter in his mouth. He smacks and smacks trying to get it down. :/ Poor little dude. But the plus side is that he is feeling some better.
> 
> I very much appreciate your concern and kind words. The support means the World to me. I'm not just saying that. I truly mean it. Thank you!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry about your Little Lady.  Poor baby girl. RIP Angel. Pancreatitis can be very serious, very quick. Even for a larger dog, but these tinies as you mentioned just go down hill so fast.


Thank you so much for your sweet kind words. Little Lady was such a sweet heart. She had several bouts of illness for no reason we could find. the vet ran so many tests and could not ever come up with a good diagnosis. The last time she was just too weak to come back. She was in the hospital for 2 days when she finally had to go. She was only 8. 

I do hope you are able to find a better food for Chance. Poor little guy. I can imagine how weak he is and trying his best to eat his thick hard to swallow food. Chance, continue to get better for your mama. She does not need you sick right now. Quigley sends his puppy pats!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> I hope he gets better soon! I worry about these little chis too for good reason. Pedro was somewhat like that too and died, although what he died from was actually from the operation the vet did.:foxes15: What was wrong with his health was liver problems and irritable bowel syndrome. Hope you're baby is getting better!


Thank you so much! I'm so very sorry about your dear little Pedro.  I can't even imagine how hard that must have been on you. We grow so very close to these little guys. Although I've been told that it's odd to compare the loss of a pet to the loss of a child, it is similar in many ways. We love these furry babies with all of our hearts. We care for them daily. You grow a bond with them that's unexplainable. When you lose one it tears you up inside. I lost my little chase after only having him 2 weeks to heart disease. It took me months to feel myself again. After my 4 pups now were so sick at Christmas, 2009, I was in a complete daze for a long while. I worried every day that they would become ill again. Now with chance having this, and knowing he's been sick with it for some time, I'm scared to death. I try to stay positive, but even this morning he had diarrhea.  I just hope this all becomes manageable for him. They can't find anything else wrong with him. All his blood screens come back fine. But they do know that for some reason, within his gut, something isn't right. I'm waiting for another test result that I should have back next week. I just pray that it all gets under control and that my little man is with us for many more years. Again, I'm so sorry you had to go through this with Pedro, and for your loss. (((((hugs)))))

I was happy to hear that they decided it was against chances best interest to do exploratory surgery. They said that will be the last resort. 


KittyD said:


> Wonderful news! I'm so happy that Chance is feeling better!
> It is very scary when they get sick.
> 
> That food does not sound very yummy however.. lol


Thank you Kitty! I'm worried about my lil guy. He seems to feel some better, but still has diarrhea. :/

This food looks enough to make anyone sick.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

TLI said:


> Poor little Kirby.  Its so hard to see them ill. Such sweet little angels. It breaks my heart. I'm hoping the steroids are eventually cut way back, or used just when he's in a flare up. They have so many potential side effects. None of mine can have treats either. :/ After they all had HGE their tummies just can't handle it. Especially Chance.



Kirby does only have steriods when he has a flare up, hope little Chance will be the same. He is tiny yes? Kirby kid is only 2kg. It is so horrible to see him when he get poorly, breaks my heart, so I know how you feel..

Sorry to hear he doesn't like his vet food hope he gets used to it, Kirby LOVES his (I've got no idea why it looks like 'pap' lol) he 'shouts' at me for his dinner!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

felix93 said:


> Nothing worse than our furbaby is so poorly and we feel so helpless. But I am glad Chance got the dx so fast and you are taking care of him. Your quick action makes all the difference. And glad to read he is a least somewhat slightly better!
> 
> I have rescued cats and dogs for years and I have a cat who have this condition for his whole life. It's very hard to deal with sometimes and it's so worrying. I hope the medication helps and you can also reduce the dosage later.
> 
> Still sending positive vibes and keep us posted


Thank you so much! Since tummy trouble gets serious with my guys so quickly, I head to the vet as soon as I know they aren't eating, and not showing any signs of improvement. It isn't worth waiting it out and then losing one of them. Just within hours of chance being ill and not eating he was dehydrated.  I just hope this new treatment starts showing him with marked improvement. I worry about him so much. 

Looks like it will be awhile before we can do any changes to the Meds. But hopefully at some point we can. Again, thank you for your kind words. 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet kind words. Little Lady was such a sweet heart. She had several bouts of illness for no reason we could find. the vet ran so many tests and could not ever come up with a good diagnosis. The last time she was just too weak to come back. She was in the hospital for 2 days when she finally had to go. She was only 8.
> 
> I do hope you are able to find a better food for Chance. Poor little guy. I can imagine how weak he is and trying his best to eat his thick hard to swallow food. Chance, continue to get better for your mama. She does not need you sick right now. Quigley sends his puppy pats!


You are very welcome, Trieste! And thank you for your wonderful support. 

That's kinda like chances situation. They can't find anything wrong with him other than something wrong in his gut. . It scares the heck out of me. He's only just over 4 years old. I'd be lost without my lil man. He is the sweetest lil guy. I can only imagine how hard it was on you going through this with your baby. Then the devastation of her loss.  It just kills you. We feel it's our place to ensure their wellness. I wonder if chance thinks I'm letting him down because he's ill. I know that sounds silly, but when they are ill, they gaze at your eyes with this look of, "make this right mama." It breaks my heart to see him suffer. He seems to feel better, but with his stool still so loose, I wonder. I just pray for my angel, and continue to do everything I can for his care. 

This food is disgusting. I called the vet about it yesterday. He's supposed to let me know something today. But he did say changing his food to much will likely make his illness worse. Which I already knew. :/. Sigh. I just pray. 

Thank you again, Trieste! Kisses and hugs to sweet little Quigley.

xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cream Chi's said:


> Kirby does only have steriods when he has a flare up, hope little Chance will be the same. He is tiny yes? Kirby kid is only 2kg. It is so horrible to see him when he get poorly, breaks my heart, so I know how you feel..
> 
> Sorry to hear he doesn't like his vet food hope he gets used to it, Kirby LOVES his (I've got no idea why it looks like 'pap' lol) he 'shouts' at me for his dinner!!


I'm hoping we get there to with the Meds. Those steroids have so many side effects. You get to feeling as if you are damned if you do, and damned if you don't. :/

Yes, chance is a tiny fella'. Things always seem worse on the tiny ones. They are troopers though, and fight back hard. 

Which food is Kirby on? Chance is on hills z/d. He hates it. Im happy to hear your little Kirby likes his food. That makes it much easier, I'm sure. Bless his heart. 

Thank you so much for your kind words. 

xxxxx


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

TLI said:


> I'm scared to death. I try to stay positive, but even this morning he had diarrhea.  I just hope this all becomes manageable for him. They can't find anything else wrong with him. All his blood screens come back fine. But they do know that for some reason, within his gut, something isn't right. I'm waiting for another test result that I should have back next week. I just pray that it all gets under control and that my little man is with us for many more years. . I'm worried about my lil guy. He seems to feel some better, but still has diarrhea. :/
> 
> This food looks enough to make anyone sick.



I promise you Kirby was just the same for ages! It took him a fair while to get better on his new food (When I first started it) He had loads of tests too and all that shows is EPI. 

It has made me SUPER paranoid about what I feed the others too. I'm so paranoid I spend HOURS awake at night worrying about fat and protein levels ( which I'm sure you will understand) 

Sara xx


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Kirby is has Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal Low Fat Canine 12 X 410g Tins - £21.53


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Every single morning for the past 2 years when I wake up the first thing I do is listen to Kirbys tummy (he sleeps on my neck) I am so happy if I hear NO rumbles ...


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you Darcie! : ) He ate about half a teaspoon of the new food. I don't think he likes it, but will have to learn too. It's got a rubbery texture. Ick.
> 
> That's what Chance is taking, Pred. Just since the shot earlier, he seems to feel a tad better. He barked at the working guys this evening. Lol Sounds silly to be happy about barking. But I haven't heard a peep out of the lil guy in a few days. :/
> 
> ...


Haha, Barking!!! Yay!!  I definitely know how you feel!

Yes, Lo was diagnosed with Immune Mediated Polyarthropy. It basically means her own immune system is attacking her joints, and there is fluid build up in her knees.  

Since she was diagnosed and prescribed the Prednisone, she has gone from 5mg daily, to now 2.5mg daily. We just recently dropped it so this is our "trial" week so to speak and I'll see if she is doing well with this dose or if she needs more for a little longer. 

A few things since she's been on it...

-She eats like a horse. LOL. Was very good in the beginning, but she's back up to her ideal weight now and I am having to give her smaller meals more frequently just so she isn't always bugging me for more food! BeechNut Turkey was the only thing she was eating in the beginning. 

-She is a very happy girl, and thinks she can do things now she never would have tried before. It's good to see, but I'm still worried about her overdoing it. This was especially a good thing for me, because I had read about the Prednisone causing dogs to become more violent...

I know what you mean about the "damned if you do, damned if you don't" with the steroids. It's a very scary drug with some seriously scary side effects. I think as long as we're aware of the possibilities and stay on top of symptoms we have the best chance of boosting them up and getting them out! Good luck with Chance--I hope he makes a full recovery in 2 seconds flat and then it can be in the past!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hugs to little Chance. I hope you are eating that disgusting food so you will get stronger and feel better little Man!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cream Chi's said:


> I promise you Kirby was just the same for ages! It took him a fair while to get better on his new food (When I first started it) He had loads of tests too and all that shows is EPI.
> 
> It has made me SUPER paranoid about what I feed the others too. I'm so paranoid I spend HOURS awake at night worrying about fat and protein levels ( which I'm sure you will understand)
> 
> Sara xx


Good morning Sara. 

I'm happy to report that chance had a solid stool last night and this morning. Yay!! It feels kinda silly to be happy about poop, but I'm sure you can relate. Thank you so much for your support!!! 

I know what you mean about worrying. I have been so super careful with food choices since they all had HGE. That was a very scary time for all of us. This go around with chance had me scared too. He was pretty lifeless the last week.  He acted way more himself yesterday. Still not 100%, but seems far better. I hope it stays that way. I feel so helpless when one of my pups are ill. 


Cream Chi's said:


> Every single morning for the past 2 years when I wake up the first thing I do is listen to Kirbys tummy (he sleeps on my neck) I am so happy if I hear NO rumbles ...


I do the same thing. :lol: These little guys can sure give us some grey hair, can't they. :lol: 

Kisses and hugs for sweet little Kirby.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LovesMyPups said:


> Haha, Barking!!! Yay!!  I definitely know how you feel!
> 
> Yes, Lo was diagnosed with Immune Mediated Polyarthropy. It basically means her own immune system is attacking her joints, and there is fluid build up in her knees.
> 
> ...


Lol! It's funny, when he's well, I'm saying shhhhhhh! When he's sick I'm waiting to hear him bark. He probably thinks, make up your mind mama. Lol

I'm so sorry to hear about Lo's illness.  Bless her heart and yours. 

I'm so happy to hear that you guys were able to lower Lo's prednisone dosage. I know from experience that stuff has bad side effects. I took it for a week and I was swollen from head to toe. It was awful. I was shocked when they handed me chances prescription as we were leaving the vets office. I looked on the bottle and it was 5 mg. cut in halves. It said give him 2.5 mg. twice a day. I read that and thought, what?!! Lexie takes it about twice a year for a week, and it's just tiny pieces of the 5 mg. tablet. I think they make 6 to 8 pieces out of the 5 mg tablet for her. Needless to say I was worried. I asked the front desk to get the dr to come to the front just to make sure the dosage was right. Hopefully soon it will be tapered down. 

So far I don't see any side effects in chance from taking it. I hope it stays that way. He does drink more though. 

I had to giggle at Lo doing things she wouldn't normally do. Mama, her Prednisone is making her bery twong. 

Thank you so much Darcie! Best wishes, kisses and hugs to little Lo.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

So glad to hear he's doing better! I bet that little bark was music to your ears!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Hugs to little Chance. I hope you are eating that disgusting food so you will get stronger and feel better little Man!


Thank you Trieste!  He's reluctantly eating his nasty food. :lol: He has had 2 solid stools. Yayyyyyyy! That sounds odd to cheer about poo. :lol: I think I've gone mad.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kimr said:


> So glad to hear he's doing better! I bet that little bark was music to your ears!


It was Kim! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

As soon as i got to the computer this morning I had to check on Little Chance. So glad he is feeling better. Yay for nice poop!:blob8:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! So happy to hear he's doing better. First thing I do when I sign in is check to see how he's doing. I can relate to being happy over solid stools. I'm glad he's doing much better.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I am so pleased to hear chance has done 'good poo '!
That's so good to hear, like you i spend all my time watching to see if my lot have good poo!
What do you feed the rest of your chi's on?

Hope chance is doing ok today!! 

Give him a good night hug from me & Kirby kid
( Kirby said if chance ever needs to talk send him a pm Hehe )


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats good news!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

good to hear that Chance is doing much better!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you Trieste!  He's reluctantly eating his nasty food. :lol: He has had 2 solid stools. Yayyyyyyy! That sounds odd to cheer about poo. :lol: I think I've gone mad.


Woo Hoo for the Poo!!! So glad he is on the mend. Puppy pats from Quigley. So glad you are feeling better Chance man!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You all are so very kind! I appreciate your support more than you'll ever know! You all are the best!!! Thank you so much for your concern.  xxxxx

Little man is feeling better. Poos still looking good! Yippie!!!!

Sara, the girls eat wellness simple, canned lamb & rice. They seem to do very well on it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance and I send our love, hugs and kisses to all. <3


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dont get on much T, but am so glad wee Chance is doing well.
Give him a kiss from me. xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> Dont get on much T, but am so glad wee Chance is doing well.
> Give him a kiss from me. xx


Hi there Angel! : ) Miss you and your furry babies! Thank you so much, Terri! :daisy:


----------

